# Bernhard Rothmann 1495 - 1535



## Coram Deo (Nov 16, 2007)

Bernhard Rothmann "The Baptist Reformer" 
(ca. 1495 - ca. 1535) 

Bernhard Rothmann was a 16th century Reformer in Germany. He was born in Stadtlohn around 1495. In his sermons he condemned Catholic doctrines such as purgatory and the use of images, as well as the low morals of the priests. He suffered censure of the Catholic bishop in 1531, and afterwards denied the authority of the Catholic Church and openly aligned himself with *the Reformed faith.*

In January of 1532, he published an evangelical creed. He preached against infant baptism from his pulpit at St. Lambert's church. In the fall in June of 1535 he faced a martyrs death by the army of the Prince-Bishop.

What was Rothmann's Theology?

*Covenant Theology*

He was Covenantal. Indeed, according to Rothmann, one component of the restitution was the revelation that the OT and NT must be seen as one document. “The Old Testament and New Testament are one. As there is one God, so there is one Scripture.” He believed one should read the OT oftentimes literally.

He believed that the church is one with Israel and is the New Israel of the New Covenant. He also believed there was one covenant of grace. 

*Sacraments*

*Baptism*

He believed in Professor's Baptism. Rothmann believed the church to be a congregation of only baptized believers. He wrote, "believers must give evidence of regeneration." In his Confession he wrote, "The church of Christ is a gathering of the believing children of God who praise the name of God." The Scriptures richly testify that faith comes from hearing the Word and that the holy church be built only of those who believe. It cannot be denied that the true proclamation of the holy gospel started the holy church...The second thing through which the holy church is built is holy baptism. Baptism is the entry and gateway to the holy church.

Unlike many of the 16th century Baptists, Rothmann held immersion to be the proper mode of baptism.

*Lord's Supper*

Rothmann believed in the Reformed view of the Lord's Supper.. That through faith by the work of the Holy Spirit the believer spiritually partakes on the body and blood of Christ and truly feed a upon him in Heaven. He wrote, "believers feed on Christ spiritually."


----------



## py3ak (Nov 16, 2007)

He sounds like a good subject for a dissertation by a Reformed Baptist scholar. Did he leave behind any writings?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2007)

He was also one of the Anabaptists who defended polygamy. From Wikipedia:



> Polygamy
> 
> Rothmann initially opposed the polygamy introduced to Münster by John of Leiden, but would later write in theological defense of the idea. He wrote, "God has restored the true practice of holy matrimony amongst us." "Marriage is the union of man and wife - 'one' has now been removed - for the honor of God and to fulfill his will, so that children might be brought up in the fear of God." "This was true of the biblical fathers until the time of the Apostles, nor has polygamy been forbidden by God," he said. Rothmann based the legitimacy of the practice on a greater emphasis on the Old Testament than was common among most Anabaptists, as well as the Anabaptist view of marriage for the purpose of procreation.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah, that is what I was wondering: if research wouldn't turn up some little insanity.


----------

